
Ban Warm Introductions - rmason
https://medium.com/@DelJohnsonVC/ban-warm-introductions-1e69169d57ba
======
jaffle
To use an analogy to build on what the author says, a farmer doesn’t keep
using the same soil to harvest the same crop, because this depletes the land
and makes it useless in the long run. There are richer sources of new
companies outside traditional networks in a global economy. Toiling away at
the same narrow plot of land is a provincial, narrow, and short-sighted
approach.

------
slimode
Interesting thesis. This also might apply to the college admissions process.
It has me thinking about possible admissions processes that would select for
outliers.

------
nerdponx
This has applications to the job market as well, not just venture capital.

